# World War One from the OTHER side: images taken by a German soldier



## jollyjacktar (8 Aug 2013)

Some interesting photos in the story, more at link below.  The book should be good if he get's it off the ground.



> *World War One from the OTHER side: Hundreds of images taken by a German soldier reveal the misery of the enemy's trenches
> *
> Walter Koessler took almost 1,000 images while he served in the German Army during the war
> The images have been perfectly preserved by his descendants in America but were unseen by public
> ...


----------

